# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Search for Swedish Featherboard

## Michael Chapman

I've been searching in vain for "Swedish Featherboard". Does anyone know of an importer or source for this material? Its a fiberglass reinforced panel redish/brown in color, availible in several thickness and 4 x 8 sheets. The sole U.S. importer, Danoka International of Mound MN. is no longer.  I've been using it to build lightweight painting panels which are covered with canvas. my client hasn't really found an alternative which has all the properties which this panel does. Any help would be apprecieated. Thanks. 
 Michael Chapman
Chapman Studio Frame & Crate.

featherboard.jpg

----------

